# Hole in drywall ceiling with rats in attic



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Cutout section of drywall along the joist making sure to make a square cut.
Sister 2 X 4's to the joist for nailers.
Install patch.
Good luck trying to get that knock down texture to match.
Call an exterminator to get rid of the rats ASAP.
There going to have to find out how there getting in and seal it up.
May have to at least remove and replace the insulation.
By now there's urine and poop everywhere.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

I'd put a piece of plywood up there. Find the studs and cut the plywood to fit over the hole until you get rid of the critters. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

joecaption said:


> Good luck trying to get that knock down texture to match.


It can be done...:whistling2:


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

Put up a temporary plywood patch like sir mixalot suggested. Then go outside and figure out how they are getting in the attic and block their access.


----------



## jackwashere (May 5, 2010)

jogr said:


> figure out how they are getting in the attic and block their access.


They can climb drywall. There are a few videos on youtube which show mice and rats hightailing it up drywall, concrete block wall, stucco, etc. The only material that will stop them is sheet metal. They have trouble climbing up that. I don't know if they can grab onto drywall on a ceiling with their claws. I wouldn't put it past them. 

I just finished evicting mice from my attic. Gutted the attic of insulation. Terribly uncomfortable job in the summer! This at least helped me see the mice. Then I removed the soffit. Installed KwikMesh from Lowes over the vent holes all around the house. It's a 1/8" mesh which is overkill but someone told me it might save me from a hornet problem sometime down the line. You can double up with a strong 1/2" hardware cloth + 1/8" mesh if you want. They say for rats you need 1/2" and for mice 1/4" hardware cloth.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Give this guy a call:


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

jackwashere said:


> They can climb drywall. There are a few videos on youtube which show mice and rats hightailing it up drywall, concrete block wall, stucco, etc. The only material that will stop them is sheet metal. They have trouble climbing up that. I don't know if they can grab onto drywall on a ceiling with their claws. I wouldn't put it past them.
> 
> I just finished evicting mice from my attic. Gutted the attic of insulation. Terribly uncomfortable job in the summer! This at least helped me see the mice. Then I removed the soffit. Installed KwikMesh from Lowes over the vent holes all around the house. It's a 1/8" mesh which is overkill but someone told me it might save me from a hornet problem sometime down the line. You can double up with a strong 1/2" hardware cloth + 1/8" mesh if you want. They say for rats you need 1/2" and for mice 1/4" hardware cloth.


They sure can but what does that have to do with figuring out how they are getting in? OP says they are getting in attic from outside, not in the room with a hole in ceiling. Once that hole is blocked the next step is to go outside and figure out how they are getting in the attic. That can only be through an opening in the roof or soffit. It's the opening that needs to be fixed.


----------



## SpaceCoast (Apr 8, 2013)

jogr said:


> Put up a temporary plywood patch like sir mixalot suggested. Then go outside and figure out how they are getting in the attic and block their access.


can i put the plywood patch over the drywall without removing the drywall? thx


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

SpaceCoast said:


> can i put the plywood patch over the drywall without removing the drywall? thx


Yup:thumbsup:


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Basically he's talking about "boarding up" your ceiling. It's not complicated or pretty, just a temporary band-aid. You're not cutting any drywall.

http://media.nj.com/ledgerupdates_impact/photo/2012/10/11771228-large.jpg


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

SpaceCoast said:


> can i put the plywood patch over the drywall without removing the drywall? thx


Yes. Just be sure to use long enough screws (1 5/8" to 2") and make sure that you're screwing into a framing member. :thumbsup:


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm no expert, but based on what I see other handymen do (and they tell me they're really good) is this:
- first, find some drywall screws intended for metal studs. There will probably be a few laying around the floor on the passenger side of your truck.
- if there are different sizes, use the shorter 1 1/4" size
- do not predrill the plywood
- now take a cordless drill. Do not bother to check the clutch setting, drill/driver setting, or speed setting. It will probably be low on battery power, so that will help compensate for the wrong speed setting anyway.
- now just screw that ol' piece o' plywood right up into the drywall, and you should be really solid.

One of the best parts of this is that while you consider this a temporary fix right now, you'll probably find in 5 years from now it's still just like that, it looks so good.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Rats can eat through cinderblock. If they want to come in the house, for food, sheetrock will not stop them.
Focus on getting them out.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

"can i put the plywood patch over the drywall without removing the drywall? thx"

_
If you do that, why not do it from inside the attic? Just lay a piece of plywood down with construction adhesive on it.

_


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

ChuckF. said:


> _If you do that, why not do it from inside the attic? Just lay a piece of plywood down with construction adhesive on it.
> _


If you're going to do that, just put something heavy there - no need for construction adhesive.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

ChuckF.;2255474"[I said:


> If you do that, why not do it from inside the attic? Just lay a piece of plywood down with construction adhesive on it.
> 
> [/I]


Chuck, Chuck, Chuck. Haven't you been paying attention?
There are rats in the attic


----------

